# Korn 8 string



## Mr. S (Aug 6, 2006)

more korn stuff... (my past few post have all had korn related crap in for some reason  ) but i just saw this on jem site:





is that the 8 off ibanez87.it???? so munky has an 8 now... JTM45 did rob from korn ever get back to you about joining SS.org? it'd be cool to know more about this


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2006)

So that's who got that 'vai' 8-string...gaaay, I wanted that.


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2006)

"uh yup I'm prettys ure thats a guitar munky"

"whew! i thought it was a boat oar"


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a nice guitar. Me want, very much.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 6, 2006)

It's nice, but I think if I ever get an 8-string it's gonna be a fanned fret job, be interested to see what they do with it. It'd be amusing if this got the 'kids' interested in 8-strings lol, just as Korn made 7's popular, a decade later they're doing it all over again with an extra string.


----------



## oddone (Aug 6, 2006)

isnt that the singer of korn? im pretty sure munkey or munky is like darker.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 6, 2006)

oddone said:


> isnt that the singer of korn? im pretty sure munkey or munky is like darker.



Yeah thats Jon, not munky in the picture.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 6, 2006)

Seems to me Ibanez are using their endorsees to generate interest, the kind of thing you do if you're planning on producing a product for the public...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 6, 2006)

Christ, Korn are the last band I want to see with an 8 String. I know there are some fans around these parts, but that band pretty much single-handedly gave 7 Strings a bad name, so I hope to god they don't do the same with 8s.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 6, 2006)

cant some american please email some christian nut like ann cuolter and get her to start a war against korn.


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 6, 2006)

why would korn use 8 strings?They already have enough useless mud with sevens! But if it's to promote an upcoming production model i think it could be cool somehow.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow! That's interesting to know. Not sure what to think, though.


----------



## Nik (Aug 6, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Christ, Korn are the last band I want to see with an 8 String. I know there are some fans around these parts, but that band pretty much single-handedly gave 7 Strings a bad name, so I hope to god they don't do the same with 8s.



I don't like Korn either, but I think that, for those of us interested in seeing a production Ibanez 8-string, this is a great thing. I mean, one of the very few 7-strings offered by Ibanez is the K7, so Korn are areally big band, and if they pick up 8s, then that makes the prospect of a production 8-string 1000X more realistic.

I don't care if for the fact that it's Korn. Let's just hope they don't tack on a gay-ass inlay on it.

Korn are actually coming to my city in less than 2 weeks and this is making me consider going, lol.


----------



## ajdath (Aug 6, 2006)

korn sucks , and they were a reason for me not to play 7 strings guitar for long time, they just dont belong to the metal scene niether any of the nu-metal shit no talents not lyrics no music nothing just bunch of ass holes jumping with rapers costumes and playing 2 chords song , to be honest they must build them 3 strings guitar why the hell 8 ?? the rest of the 5 strings getting rusty from lack of use


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 6, 2006)

i cant really see korn using an 8, i suspect its for munky to be seen with, at photo shoots and such forth, to generate intrest as papa shank said


----------



## nyck (Aug 6, 2006)

Not sure what to think of this. I really hope they don't get into 8s because they might give them bad publicity. I like Korn, but still...

Munky probably just wanted to mess with it. I bet this guitar's being passed around like a 2 dollar whore. First Vai, then Korn.


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2006)

Buncha Haters  Funny thing is 99% of you would play in korn if you where paid to.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Aug 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Buncha Haters  Funny thing is 99% of you would play in korn if you where paid to.


I would.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Buncha Haters  Funny thing is 99% of you would play in korn if you where paid to.



i'd play in them for free  i really would, ive listened to them since i was a kid, they were the first band i was into , i can see why people dislike them, but some peoples criticism is certainly unjustified... 

best way to look at it is; korn made seven strings widely avalible by diferent companys by being such a mainstream behemoth of a band, and mabye they can do the same for the eight, even though theyre somewhat past their peak, so those who want a mass produced eight should be happy at the prospect of them doing the same again... however unlikely


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 6, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> I would.



Same here. i would. I'd hate every minute of it but roll in the cash ;D Since they force you to play offstage, no one would even know it was me lol


----------



## rogue (Aug 6, 2006)

i think that 7's have got to generate a lot more cash and interest before any company will realisticly think about 8's


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 6, 2006)

I have to admit, I used to be a big korn fan all the way up to their "Follow the Leader" album and I still like that album, now I can't stand them I was just listening to the"Take a Look in the Mirror" the other day and it's one of the worst albums ever. The guitar playing is as simple as it gets just chug on the first 4 or 5 frets on the top string only I can't stand it. Lately I've been listening to much better music such as Nevermore. Loomis and Smyth are freaks and that's all I'll say. Korn switching to 8 strings I just don't see the point they could get away with a 1 string guitar and have all the strings or "string" they would ever need.


----------



## Zane (Aug 6, 2006)

wow cool guitar,
I dont care what anyone says on this forum but i like nu metal more than metal , i think quit a few solos are long and boring. its not that they cant play solos it doesnt fit into the music. they may have given the sevenstring a simple rep but they spread the usage. they were also diffrent had a style that was their own and original i dont see many bands like that anymore. i dont believe that they disserve a metal title and i have read interviews and they state that they dont either. rock is rock sometimes two power chords get a point across better than a blazing solo. if it sounds cool its good, you dont need speed and music theory and all that shit to be a good guitarist. 
if you think your so dam good go out and make more of an impact, the way some of you talk you should easily achieve the status.
i know im giving myself a bad rep but i dont care last time i looked it said sevenstring.org not metal.org

and if anyone learned their shit you would need more than one string
and fuck you ajdath


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 6, 2006)

Zane said:


> and if anyone learned their shit you would need more than one string
> and fuck you ajdath



You would need more than one string if you wanted to play anything interesting, you know, with chords and stuff.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 6, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You would need more than one string if you wanted to play anything interesting, you know, with chords and stuff.



Your avatar is creepy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 6, 2006)

Zane said:


> wow cool guitar,
> I dont care what anyone says on this forum but i like nu metal more than metal , i think quit a few solos are long and boring. its not that they cant play solos it doesnt fit into the music. they may have given the sevenstring a simple rep but they spread the usage. they were also diffrent had a style that was their own and original i dont see many bands like that anymore. i dont believe that they disserve a metal title and i have read interviews and they state that they dont either. rock is rock sometimes two power chords get a point across better than a blazing solo. if it sounds cool its good, you dont need speed and music theory and all that shit to be a good guitarist.
> if you think your so dam good go out and make more of an impact, the way some of you talk you should easily achieve the status.
> i know im giving myself a bad rep but i dont care last time i looked it said sevenstring.org not metal.org
> ...




You had a great post until you got to the last line.. lol... Keep it nice.


----------



## Zane (Aug 6, 2006)

sry got worked up


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 6, 2006)

That finish is gorgeous. I doubt they would just use it to chug on. They could just drop they wanted to do that.

Think about it, Dino uses an 8 and he uses it for more than chugging.

Meshuggah uses 8's, they do more than chugging.

Don't think there are any other major US bands that have 8's, but you see where I'm going.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 6, 2006)

Was it ever verified that the 8 went to Vai? I'm assuming he had nothing to do with it and his name was somehow wrongfully attached. The EMGS and TRS make it hard to believe any remote possiblility he had anything to do with it. I'm going to search for the original thread before someone flames me for not using the search function properly .


----------



## nyck (Aug 6, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> Was it ever verified that the 8 went to Vai? I'm assuming he had nothing to do with it and his name was somehow wrongfully attached. The EMGS and TRS make it hard to believe any remote possiblility he had anything to do with it. I'm going to search for the original thread before someone flames me for not using the search function properly .


I dunno if I'm right, but my guess is that the guitar went to Vai for inspection or something. Maybe Ibanez asked him if he was interested in trying it out, and he said sure send it on over. Then he didn't like it and so Ibanez asked Munky and he's got it now. I dunno, I'm just speaking beaver talk(lmao inside joke)


----------



## Nik (Aug 6, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> Was it ever verified that the 8 went to Vai? I'm assuming he had nothing to do with it and his name was somehow wrongfully attached. The EMGS and TRS make it hard to believe any remote possiblility he had anything to do with it. I'm going to search for the original thread before someone flames me for not using the search function properly .



I think you're right; somebody dropped the wrong name somewhere along the line, and it spread as a rumour. Although what nyck says is plausible--they made this sort of generalized 8-string, just to pass around to various artists, like Vai or Korn so they can try to see if they like 8-strings.

I would imagine that if Vai liked it, they'd make him another to his specks, although I have no clue what kind of pick-ups he'd want in it.

Again, while Korn may not be that great, they are a band with the capacity to generate interest around the concept of an 8-string and thus make a production run plausible. Cross your fingers


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 7, 2006)

People need to chill with the Korn bashing, like Zane said they do what they do to get their point across. Munky even said, if it ever called for a solo to get the point across then it would be there.

And don't even say munky sucks at guitar, he's quite proficient. In their tour earlier this year, Munk did a keyboard and guitar thing. He did a solo thing over the keyboard playing a mellow tune. I really liked it.

I mean, to each his or her own, but bashing goes nowhere.

If Korn started to use an 8, or even generated interest, Ibanez will release one (well, most likely). Something tells me though, since Korn likes to be innovative, it wouldn't be a farfetched idea for them (even though others ARE using them, it's still an innovation for a mainstream band to use one).


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah. the korn bashing is... tiresome. wows

actually one of the things i like about Korn so much is that they do a lot of little melodic lines and "leads" that are really fuckin strange and use effects in a really cool, different way. Follow the Leader is riddled with little sounds and shit that is a different approach to playing guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think this is a guitar to be passed about. Neither Vai or Korn use EMG's. Korn could make interesting use of an 8 if they went back to their older style of writing, but would increase public exposure and make a production model more likely regardless.

I'm not so hot on their newer stuff, but I really like older Korn. Ok they don't blaze up the fretboard, but they make very good use of the 7 string in a different style, more textural than technical. Try playing stuff like Blind easily on one 6 string.

Too many people get caught up in technicallity and miss the whole point of music: to produce something that sounds good. Who cares if it's simple or complex, just as long as it's a good song. Take Puritania by Dimmu Borgir. They can play some very involved stuff, but that song features just 2 very simple powerchord riffs. It's mainly driven by the drums and a bit of synth. Still an amazing song.

Make music, not technical exercises.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2006)

^ Well said, metalfiend.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> People need to chill with the Korn bashing,



I'm the biggest Korn fan probably on here, except for maybe Korbain. And I could care less if people bash on Korn. Bash away!

1. It's just their opinion
2. They (Korn) haven't really done shit worth mentioning lately anyway

I'm sorry. I disagree. Look, Ken doesn't like Korn at all, while I love them. Does that mean he thinks I'm a dumbass? Not at all! Do I think he's stupid for not liking them? Hardly. Dude's my friend, and I respect his opinion. Toshiro cracks on Korn nearly every chance he gets, but he respects that I like them, and I think he's one of the best guys on here. I usually just laugh at his jokes.

Now, thoughts...

If it weren't for Korn, I'm pretty sure we wouldn't see a 7 string market anywhere NEAR what it is today. Korn does not drive the 7 market anymore, but they, along with Vai, played a significant role early on (in recent years, that is).

I would play in Korn at the drop of a hat! But I doubt I'd last, 'cause I'd be kicking Munky and Jon' asses to play something more complex than what they do now.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm not much of a fan, but say what you will about Korn, they popularized the 7. I also give them credit for originality.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think this is a guitar to be passed about. Neither Vai or Korn use EMG's. Korn could make interesting use of an 8 if they went back to their older style of writing, but would increase public exposure and make a production model more likely regardless.


Exactly.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 7, 2006)

christ, korn using an 8 string! god forbid they use another guitar other than a 7 string. why bitch about something so stupid, they got the 8 string for a reason, its in no1 elses hands but theirs, so they're doing something right. everyone likes they're own music, but its a real shit to come here and see a bunch of nobs throwing a topic way off because they wanna have a bitch about korn. They play music with passion, what more do you want? sure they get a fuckload of cash, but we all gotta make money somehow, i'd love to make a shitload of cash from doing music. And i'm gonna laugh at the dumb ass that posted he stopped playing 7 string because of korn, what a joke you are. Whats going down is, munky is doing a solo project, guitar and instruments only, no singing. So the 8 string is likely being used for that. So its more than likely not just for promo, but also because munky's doing an instrumental album. I know i just wasted alot of my time writing that for nothing, cause i'll come here again and see people bitching about something as petty as "korn are shit they're successful"


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I think this is a guitar to be passed about. Neither Vai or Korn use EMG's.



That's exactly what i was gonna' say James 

I don't reckon it's been given to Munky as such,as much as it's 'doing the rounds'.
It probably did spend some time with Vai originally.

Remember recently Vai and Munky (and a few other Ibanez endorsee's)did an interview and said that they'd all recently tried an Ibanez 8 and found it uncomfortable to play.
Probably this very axe!

I like the look of it but i just don't see me ever being to make full use of an 8 or ever really wanting one.
The only reason i can think of for that TRS-based trem is to keep the costs down for a production model.
All of the recent Ibanez 8's seem to have that same trem too.
Surely it wouldn't have cost much more to have based the trem on a Lo-Pro?

Here's the pics of it again for anyone who's interested;
Wierd!?! I just noticed it has no Serial Number ,LACS or Fugiyen!?
Could indidcate that it is indeed a pre-production prototype....or not?


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

I never heard any reliable rumours that the 8 was going to Vai - I saw some pictures posted up on an Italian, I believe, website calling it a "Vai 8", but it matches the basic design and finish (minus the inclusion of a trem) of the blue 8 prototype that was at NAMM, which was introduced with no band associations. 

Honestly, I'd be surprised if it was even going directly to the guys in Korn - I mean, it's puctured with Jonathan Davis, not Munky, and Korn doesn't tune down to F# or anything. Do we know for sure it wasn't just sent to them to check out, have a few pictures taken, and then back to the factory for a once-over by another endorser? 

And if so, where can I sign up to become and endorser and give that thing a try?


----------



## Shawn (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, that Jonathan Davis is pictured with it. I had no idea that 8-string would end up in Munky's hands. Good for him. I hope he plays it.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> Korn doesn't tune down to F# or anything. Do we know for sure it wasn't just sent to them to check out, have a few pictures taken, and then back to the factory for a once-over by another endorser?


wouldnt it be like a low E for korn since they tune to A standard? god, thats a good way to clear the bowels of an audience  
i got the picture off jemsite from the rob patterson thread, in it he kinda hinted about people playing 8's after some people started bitching about sevens and then for some reason eights


rob p said:


> p.s. there is a few people playing 8 string guitars...


indicating that he knew munky might be getting one, and then not long after someone said that he had spoken to munky at a sound check saying he had just got an eight... so it's entirely likely that it is staying with korn, wether or not they'll use it or not is another thing, but i wouldnt be supprised if its theirs for keeps, considering the volume of customs korn get, 14 string's and 14/7 double necks to mention a few...


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Mr.S !
Do you know anywhere that has nice pictures of all of the Ibanez LACS guitars that they've built for Munky and Head over the years ?

It seems to be very difficult to find anything but the smallest pics of them using them live.
I've got a copy of 'Total Guitar' here with a couple of nice pics of the Camo K7 (that's a kick-ass looking guitar!)of Munky's and his 'Cancer/Stars' inlay one with the leathery looking paint.
Head has a nice looking 7 in that mag too with something like 'uncle B' inlaid on the 12th fret and it either looks to be chromed or a very shiny black finish.

That thru-neck 7 string they had was gorgeous too,with the natural mahogany or koa body wings and thin ebony strips and stuff.There's a tiny picture in one of the Ibanez catalogues of Head playing it live.

If anyone knows where there's any good pics of their guitars online that would be cool


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 7, 2006)

i can never find any decent pics of the korn customs, i bet they have a bitchin' collection, i would love to find a picture of munky's or head's collections... yeah that camo one is sweet, i know the one you're talking about, i think head has a crome one, also i havent seen the neckthru model, ill have to look for it..

someone needs to go interveiw munky and get pictures taken of all his guitar  or mabye we can hire rob patterson to be our spy


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 7, 2006)

Im a korn fan mainly because they did something that others wouldn't an i personly saw munky's new solo during the live set it was amazing tapping,sweeping,divebombs ect.i hope he gets ibanez to make the eight string........................but they should ditch the trem


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I'm surprised they didn't try going with a fix bridge for the prototype, but what do I know.

Head was pictured on the inside cover of guitar world last year with a kickass double neck 14/7 with the untouchables cover for a paint job.







Personally, I'm still crossing my fingers for one of these:







Man I wish they would make that V a production model.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 7, 2006)

Heres another pic of it.

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7004/headsdoubleneckek5.jpg


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 7, 2006)

that 8 string is hot. I want one. Sorry about bashing korn I just like their older stuff so much better. I'd be curious to see how they sound with the 8 string introduced.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 7, 2006)

I just wanna add this:
D|---BBBB---L---------A-------N---N---K---K-------------------
A|---B---B--L--------A-A------NN--N---K-K--------------------
F|---BBBB---L-------A---A-----N-N-N---KK---------------------
C|---B---B--L------AAAAAA----N--NN---K-K-------------------------
G|---BBBB---LLLLl--A------A---N----N---K---K----------------------------
D|-2--2--2--22h3---2--2--2-22h3---2--2--2-22h3---2--2--2-22h3--|
A|-0--0--000h1---0--0--0-00h1---0--0--0-00h1---0--0--0-00h1--|

No but really, I dont have much against korn, I used to listen to them once (a little), but I got tired of it. And I know that tab is a bit unfair because they play on the upper strings to, but I just couldnt help it. But nice guitar!
I dont know who said it really but, If they wanna play an 8 let them! its their hands and their desicions.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 7, 2006)

Now that's just blatant bullshit (the tab).

That looks like a Fear Factory song. (Not bashing FF, it literally does).

Korn make very good use of the upper strings, albeit not solos, but they do.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought the tab was funny, but it can be applied to too many metal bands.

This is the tab for the main riff of "The River Dragon has come"

Main Riffs end x2
(---------------------------------)----------------------------------)
(---------------------------------)----------------------------------)
(---------------------------------)----------------------------------)
(---------------------------------)----------------------------------) 
(---------------------------------)-----------------------------3----)
(-5-3-2-3-x-3-2-3-2-3-5-2-x-2-3-2-)-5-3-2-3-x-3-2-3-2-3-5-2-x-2-1----)
(-3-1-0-1-x-1-0-1-0-1-3-0-x-0-1-0-)-3-1-0-1-x-1-0-1-0-1-3-0-x-0------)


Verse1
Pm x x x x x x x x x volume swell x4
(--------------------------------------------------------------------------)
(--------------------------------------------------------------------------)
(--------------------------------------------------------------------------)
(--------------4-------------------------------------4----------5----------)
(--2---2---2---2-----------------------2-2--2--2-2-2-2----------3----------)
(--2---2---2---2-----------------------2-2--2--2-2-2-2----------3----------)
(--0---0---0---0-----------------------0-0--0--0-0-0-0---------------------)


Crunchy riffs just plain aren't complicated looking. 

It's the simplicity of a crunchy metal riff that makes it so great though.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Personally, I'm still crossing my fingers for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the FUCK!!!???!
I never saw that Ibanez 7 string v before!!!!

Man,i saw pics of that proto 8 in that cabinet so how did i miss that V?!
Is it a fixed neck or what?
Edit:I overcounted the tuners in my excitement,doh!
It's a 6 

Cheers Kotex for that other pic of the 7/14


----------



## Donnie (Aug 7, 2006)

That's only a 6 string V. Still, very damn cool.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

Donnie said:


> That's only a 6 string V. Still, very damn cool.



Yeah,lol, i just clocked that i'd overcounted on the tuners.
It is a nice looking guitar though


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 7, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> D|---BBBB---L---------A-------N---N---K---K-------------------
> A|---B---B--L--------A-A------NN--N---K-K--------------------
> F|---BBBB---L-------A---A-----N-N-N---KK---------------------
> C|---B---B--L------AAAAAA----N--NN---K-K-------------------------
> ...


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

I really don't care what people's tab looks like as long as the fuckin' sound it makes is good,and a lot of what Korn have done in the past has been splendid.
Bashing people more musically productive and successful than yourself does nothing for your credibility. 

I'm no huge Korn fan but they deserve respect for what they have done for the 7.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 7, 2006)

i found a few korn customs on their fan site.. they have a 'gear' section on this site and i thought 'awesome, exactally what i was after' well theres only 3 bloody pictures in munkys bit and unsuprisingly theres no head stuff on there anymore  , here's the best of what i found...
this one looks pretty cool with the binding arround the body too, pity about the red strings 




and this one... i dont like, looks tacky...




i love this strat style one... its pretty hot


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 8, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Now that's just blatant bullshit (the tab).
> That looks like a Fear Factory song. (Not bashing FF, it literally does).
> Korn make very good use of the upper strings, albeit not solos, but they do.



No I know, that is not a fair tab. They do lots of things on the higher strings. I once saw them live and I know they do all weird things with effects and stuff there. Korn are not a bad band, I dont think they are that good either, but I would rather, as many other people here, see that eightstring in a real shredders hands. though its not our desicion to make, cause korn play on whatever they like.
typo


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 8, 2006)

Karl Hungus said:


> Christ, Korn are the last band I want to see with an 8 String. I know there are some fans around these parts, but that band pretty much single-handedly gave 7 Strings a bad name, so I hope to god they don't do the same with 8s.



+1

I'm hoping Jon was just checking it out at the Namm show somewhere after hours, and that it went no where with anyone in the band.

~A


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 8, 2006)

NegaTiveXero said:


> That looks like a Fear Factory song. (Not bashing FF, it literally does).



I just cant get this out of my head so i have to write it. That is the "Yall want a single?"-tab. So it doesnt matter if it looks like FF, it is korn.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 8, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I thought the tab was funny, but it can be applied to too many metal bands.
> This is the tab for the main riff of "The River Dragon has come"
> Main Riffs end x2
> (---------------------------------)----------------------------------)
> ...



They have more, Narcosynthesis verse riff for example. Hell, even Meshuggah have moments like this (with added polyrhythm madness though).

In fact, I think EVERY metal band has moments like this, some more than others though.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i found a few korn customs on their fan site.. they have a 'gear' section on this site and i thought 'awesome, exactally what i was after' well theres only 3 bloody pictures in munkys bit and unsuprisingly theres no head stuff on there anymore  , here's the best of what i found...
> this one looks pretty cool with the binding arround the body too, pity about the red strings
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Mr.S +1 Rep for bothering! 
Yeah,i don't like those red strings either.Nice guitar though!
I like the inlay on the Dragon one but the body graphic is a bit much.
That Strat typa' one is sweet!

Maybe we should start a 'Munky+Heads various Ibanez 7's Pics' Thread.


----------



## Nik (Aug 8, 2006)

That strat-style 7 IS pretty nice. Makes me think of one of Dave Weiner's customs  

Although I still prefer my 7s pickguard-less.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah shit. Delete this please mods. I posted this in the wrong place. :/


----------



## drshock (Aug 8, 2006)

Korn ws the reason i was so fixed on buying a seven string, my first guitar is a rg7321, i learned on them at age 16 so how can anyone say that korn has done anything bad for sevens? Now they're music now may suck but back in the 90's when they were on demand, they brought the heat with the low end which brought 7's back and if im not mistaken they are the only band the ever win a grammy that uses a seven sting guitar, so how can that be wrong for them to use them?


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> They have more, Narcosynthesis verse riff for example. Hell, even Meshuggah have moments like this (with added polyrhythm madness though).
> In fact, I think EVERY metal band has moments like this, some more than others though.



Yeah that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2006)

i wonder how much they'd cost if they were mass produced. i'd probaby get one depending on price


----------



## Cancer (Aug 8, 2006)

Korn is cool....

But I sorta don't want them involved with the 8 string, you remember what happened the last time. 

Ibanez should just make the damn thing, let some newcomers blaze some ground, like Korn tried to do with the 7.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Ibanez should just make the damn thing, let some newcomers blaze some ground, like Korn tried to do with the 7.



 

Cause, um, Vai was never associated with the seven...


----------



## Pauly (Aug 9, 2006)

Like them or not, if it wasn't for Korn, you'd probably have a lot less 7-strings to choose from, especially the more affordable ones. IMO obviously.


----------



## Cyberi4n (Aug 11, 2006)

I make no secret of the fact that I love Korn. After 17 years of playing I recently bought my first 7 - and that has all been down to Korn. I remember buying passion and warfare when it was first out and never really "getting" the whole Vai thing - to me shredding sounds technically impressive but souless. I definately come from the "less is more" school.

What I WOULD like to say though is that for me its the RIFF that is more important than the solo! The average person in the street remembers and hums riffs, not solos. And Korn have plenty of imaginative riffs. 

My philosophy in music is to know when NOT to play, retraint and leave the audience wanting more! I know this directly clashes with the shredding school of thought that resides on this forum - hats off to you btw I wish I was technically as proficient as that - however for me music has to have soul and I dont find any in endless guitar solos and mindblowing speed excersises. One perfect note rather than 15 for the sake of it etc!

And for those that moan about how crap Korn are? Well lets face it - they helped re-popularise the 7-string that many had thought was a passing fad after Vai went back to the 6-string, and they seem to be a dam sight more successful in the music industry than most of the posters on this forum.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 11, 2006)

Totally agreed dude!
It's all about the Riffage 

You ususally find that these people who are classed as 'virtuoso shredders' (yawn)can 'shred' their asses off but they can't write a decent tune or come up with a decent 'riff' to save their lives.
All they do is sell technique DVD's 

There are exceptions of course (Vai,Satch etc.)but on the whole that's the truth,in my mind at least.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> You ususally find that these people who are classed as 'virtuoso shredders' (yawn)can 'shred' their asses off but they can't write a decent tune or come up with a decent 'riff' to save their lives.



Yeah, but neither can Korn  

Don't get me wrong, I agree with you to some extent, but to me Korn is equally boring as those mindless virtuoso shredders; they're just the other extreme. On one hand you have extremely simple music, on the other you have overly-complex music. It's a balance of the two that makes perfection  

But anyway, back on topic now...


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 11, 2006)

Cyberi4n said:


> I make no secret of the fact that I love Korn. After 17 years of playing I recently bought my first 7 - and that has all been down to Korn. I remember buying passion and warfare when it was first out and never really "getting" the whole Vai thing - to me shredding sounds technically impressive but souless. I definately come from the "less is more" school.
> 
> What I WOULD like to say though is that for me its the RIFF that is more important than the solo! The average person in the street remembers and hums riffs, not solos. And Korn have plenty of imaginative riffs.
> 
> ...



Nicely spoken dude. Your right. I never looked at it that way. I have a new appreciation for Korn. I don't buy any of there music, nor will I any time soon. However the point you were making on how melody's and hooks are what people remember is dead on. Shredding is fun, but not everyone that shreds is able to just put down a great song that non shredders can appreciate. Not to mention that simply by the way you got your point across, you weren't being a defensive ass slinging shit. Kudos to you for walking the higher road. By doing that you held my attention long enough to understand your point.

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nik said:


> Yeah, but neither can Korn



But that's obviously coming from someone who doesn't like Korn dude.

I'm not a huge fan of everything they've done but to say that they can't write a good tune would just be in-correct and........i'd best just stop there on that one. 
Why the fuck would they have gotten as far as they have if they'd never written a good tune?

There's lots of bands/musicians that i don't particularly like or would never choose to listen to but i can still appreciate their ability as musicians or song-writers.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 11, 2006)

Y'all bitch and moan too damn much.

I like both Vai and Korn. Sure I can find negatives in both of their music, but to me the positives FAR outshine the negatives for both of these artists.


----------



## nyck (Aug 11, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Y'all bitch and moan too damn much.
> 
> I like both Vai and Korn. Sure I can find negatives in both of their music, but to me the positives FAR outshine the negatives for both of these artists.


Nicely said.


----------



## Nik (Aug 11, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> But that's obviously coming from someone who doesn't like Korn dude.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of everything they've done but to say that they can't write a good tune would just be in-correct and........i'd best just stop there on that one.
> Why the fuck would they have gotten as far as they have if they'd never written a good tune?



Yes, it's true that I'm not a Korn fan, but I did agree with you to some extent and I just pointed that out. Your post is justified man, we all have our opinions 

My only gripe with your post is the sentence "Why the fuck would they have gotten as far as they have if they'd never written a good tune?"

The Black Eyed Peas have gotten pretty far. Have they ever written a good tune? Hell no. What I'm trying to say dude is yeah, you're right, we're all entitled to our opinions, but popularity does not equal talent.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 12, 2006)

~A


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is it wrong that i find that picture very cool Alan?

What's that pic from dude?


----------



## Naren (Aug 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> Yes, it's true that I'm not a Korn fan, but I did agree with you to some extent and I just pointed that out. Your post is justified man, we all have our opinions
> 
> My only gripe with your post is the sentence "Why the fuck would they have gotten as far as they have if they'd never written a good tune?"
> 
> The Black Eyed Peas have gotten pretty far. Have they ever written a good tune? Hell no. What I'm trying to say dude is yeah, you're right, we're all entitled to our opinions, but popularity does not equal talent.



You don't think The Black Eyed Peas have talent? I hate their music and I don't listen to it, but I think they have quite a bit of talent. They succeeded in making one of the songs that has annoyed me more than any other song in 2005 ("My Lumps", I think it was called), but I have to say they have talent. Just not my taste. Korn also has a lot of talent and I do like a lot of their stuff and dislike a lot of their stuff. They definitely can write "good riffs" (although "good" is in the eye of the beholder).


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree about the Black Eyed Peas thing Naren.
I would never dream of buying anything of theirs but a few of the tracks they've released this year are un-deniably catchy,be it in a good or a bad way (and that Fergie chick is hot as too.Sorry to stoop to that level,but she is!).

'Appreciation' and 'liking' are two different things but i'd like to think that i can appreciate just about any 'good' or inteligently written(subjective)music even though it's not to my personal taste.

It's all about broadening your horizons

The most interesting artists are those with the most varied palettes.(imo,that is)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 12, 2006)

I think I'm on the side that dislikes Korn, but likes the fact that they might be bringing 8 strings into production. 

(Actually, they used to be my favorite band up until Untouchables, I didn't like Follow The Leader, but their debut, Life Is Peachy, and Issues were great. Now I've grown out of it.)


----------



## Nik (Aug 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> You don't think The Black Eyed Peas have talent? I hate their music and I don't listen to it, but I think they have quite a bit of talent. They succeeded in making one of the songs that has annoyed me more than any other song in 2005 ("My Lumps", I think it was called), but I have to say they have talent. Just not my taste. Korn also has a lot of talent and I do like a lot of their stuff and dislike a lot of their stuff. They definitely can write "good riffs" (although "good" is in the eye of the beholder).



For the record, I'm trying to have a perfectly civil and friendly argument with you guys, so if I accidently offend someone, I sincerely appologize 

"Black Eyed Peas" have talent??? A lot of crap has been spewed in recent days from the music industry, but "My Humps" easily tops them all. Tell me this: did it take supreme talent to write the unbelievably "intricate" 4/4ths beat? What about the brilliant melodies (or rather, lack of melodies?) Or maybe you are refering to the genius lyrics:



> What you gon' do with all that junk?
> All that junk inside that trunk?
> I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
> Get you love drunk off my hump.
> ...



Yes, the work of true poets indeed  

I am very tolerant of other people's musical tastes (I've listened to that shit-pile excuse for a song dozens of times without complaining). But it's one thing to like this music, it's a totally different thing to actually claim that the people behind it have talent.

I'm sorry, but there isn't ONE aspect (melody, rhythm, or lyrics) of this song that would've taken any talent to write. The only reason it has appealed to the masses so widely is A) because you can dance to it (hell, you can dance to virtually any techno beat in 4/4s) and B) because the shitty lyrics have somehow struck a chord with today's braindead teenage population (I'm a teen fresh out of high-school, so I've met BEP fans first hand...)

Don't get me wrong, not all modern industry is pure shit. Hell, I don't like Korn, but yes, it did take some talent to write some of their songs, and I respect it, it's just not by bag of chips. But other bands, like Black Eyed Peas, are simply devoid of any talent.

I'm done ranting now, I hope you guys understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> (and that Fergie chick is hot as too.Sorry to stoop to that level,but she is!)



Didn't think I'd see the day when someone would finally admit it.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Didn't think I'd see the day when someone would finally admit it.



I tried to deny it but after seeing her in that 'Dont Funk With My Heart' video there was no doubting it in my mind.

She just looks like one of those gals who'd show you (or me,preferably)a 'real good time',if you get what i'm saying.

Apologies for the off-topicness of this post.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> Cause, um, Vai was never associated with the seven...




Assoicated yes, currently using and inspiring othher players to use a 7 ....no.


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2006)

well since were talking about talent she has a awsome voice in some songs and she's dead sexy.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 17, 2006)

Although she's hot, she has this new song called "London Bridge" that my friend downloaded just to make fun of. If it one of the most awful things I've ever heard.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 17, 2006)

I heard that song this morning. It wasn't that bad. And Roland, I admitted to you that I htought she was hot hella' long ago.lol


----------



## Korbain (Aug 18, 2006)

Nik said:


> but popularity does not equal talent.



In a way your right, but if they didn't have talent they wouldn't be popular. You write music that sounds good and feels good for you to play, when i make up music i don't go, ok i am gonna make up some super hard shredding riff here, then chuck in a solo, so i look good. I play what comes from my head to my fingers, or even from just jamming around, aslong as its from the heart and doesn't sound like a pile of shit, i say its good! We're all different, but being a musician, we all gotta think outside of the box sometimes. its not all about the weird timing and complicated riffs, timing there for a reason, to keep the song flowing correct, so use the timing that works, who cares if its 4/4. I find playing a 4/4 riff no harder than playing a 3/4, 7/8 etc. Anyways, Korn are popular, that is because they have talent, even if some don't like to admit it. Without having talent, would they be where they are now, promoting 8 strings for ibanez? And yes fergie is hot as!


----------



## b3n (Aug 18, 2006)

Korbain said:


> I find playing a 4/4 riff no harder than playing a 3/4, 7/8 etc.



In fact, most would find it easier...



Korbain said:


> Anyways, Korn are popular, that is because they have talent, even if some don't like to admit it.



+1. While they obviously aren't as techincally proficient as the majority of metal bands (for example) there is a lot to be said for writing songs that people want to listen to. Lots of people want to listen to their songs which in my mind = songwriting talent.



Korbain said:


> And yes fergie is hot as!


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Nik, I read your post. I agree that "My Lumps" is an incredibly annoying song with inane lyrics. I made fun of that song for a long time the first time I heard it. BUT I stick by my original statements. I think The Black Eyed Peas have talent. Maybe not the talent you or I think is impressive, but I think they definitely have talent. I think the Backstreet Boys have talent. You might say "Hey! They don't even write their own songs!" and I never said what kind of talent they had. They have talents for singing and for dancing. It's not the type of stuff I want to listen to or want to watch, but I have to say they have talent. 

I don't listen to rap practically at all, but I can't say "They have no talent." That would just be writing off styles of music I don't like as not having talent simply because I don't like them.

In the same way, Korn has talent. Just because they aren't shredding or playing in 7/8 doesn't mean they lack talent. The lead guitarist for my band is a very skilled shredder. He does finger tapped sweeped arpeggios at 250 bpm. But all of our songs are in 4/4. In fact, I can't stand Meshuggah.  Does that mean that we have no talent? Or what about some classical composers that wrote 80-90% of their songs in 4/4? No talent?


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2006)

b3n said:


> In fact, most would find it easier...



 

 e-rep for the best delivered comeback I've seen here in ages, dude.  

Naren, it's "My Hump." An annoying song, but I won't judge them for it - I hate to admit it, but what I've heard of their older stuff is actually quite good, hip-hop delivered by and large with live instrumentation. Not for everyone, true, and not for a metal forum certainly, but they wrote some pretty cool catchy tunes before Fergi decided she was Gwen Steffani (who, again, wrote some rather catchy material before she decided she was Christina Aguleria).

Also, listen to more Meshuggah until you CAN stand it.* Suck it up, foo! 



*Ok, so I'm kidding, but seriously, while they're nothing I'd listen to 24/7, listening to them enough to figure out how they put music together will probably do you good on a theoretical level. and besides, the outro to "Straws Pulled at Random" is just gorgeous.


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah. The "I can't stand Meshuggah" is a little of an exaggeration. I really respect what they do, but I just don't care for their music. In a lot of the songs I've heard, it's just the same thing over and over again for 6 or 7 minutes in a really strange time signature. Never considered any of their stuff too impressive. When I heard some songs off their first album which had no strange time signatures and had a lot more changes instead of the same thing over and over, I thought it was a lot more interesting.

But, I think they are pretty talented guys.

And good point about The Black Eyed Peas, Drew.


----------



## Nik (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool, I'm glad this civil debate continues 



Naren said:


> Nik, I read your post. I agree that "My Lumps" is an incredibly annoying song with inane lyrics. I made fun of that song for a long time the first time I heard it. BUT I stick by my original statements. I think The Black Eyed Peas have talent. Maybe not the talent you or I think is impressive, but I think they definitely have talent. I think the Backstreet Boys have talent. You might say "Hey! They don't even write their own songs!" and I never said what kind of talent they had. They have talents for singing and for dancing. It's not the type of stuff I want to listen to or want to watch, but I have to say they have talent.
> 
> I don't listen to rap practically at all, but I can't say "They have no talent." That would just be writing off styles of music I don't like as not having talent simply because I don't like them.
> 
> In the same way, Korn has talent. Just because they aren't shredding or playing in 7/8 doesn't mean they lack talent. The lead guitarist for my band is a very skilled shredder. He does finger tapped sweeped arpeggios at 250 bpm. But all of our songs are in 4/4. In fact, I can't stand Meshuggah.  Does that mean that we have no talent? Or what about some classical composers that wrote 80-90% of their songs in 4/4? No talent?



I agree partially to this statement  

This is what Pain of Salvation has taught me--I used to be a shred-freak that refused to listen to music unless it was 10+ minutes long, had an extended solo section with odd time-signatures, and insane shred solos. 

But then I found this band Pain of Salvation, and they taught me that you just need to make music that just SOUNDS right, and not make a song complex for the hell of it. If a song calls for complexity, then by all means go for it, but don't insert insane shredding for no reason at all. A large portion of the songs I write are in 4/4s, but sometimes a melody or feel calls for something more intricate (plus I'm Bulgarian originally, so odd-time signatures are in my blood  ) And I just finished writing a song that incorporates 11/16s, 13/16, and 14/16 alternating throughout the song.

Did I do it for the sake of making things more intricate? No--I was simply going for a specific ethnic Bulgarian feel in the song. I used to be a shred-obsessed freak for a while, but now I've learned that it takes a lot more talent to come up with a solo that embodies lots of melody and emotion, and that shredding is just a useful asset that is to be used sparesly to built tension, etc. I think that good technique is when your technique doesn't limit your imagination, but people should never let their technique lead their imagination.

So what I just said is that good songs write themselves and that we as musicians are simply the catalysts. To me, good music either has to have at least one of three components that are good: 1) either a good melody, 2) good lyrics, 3) or simply a good beat, and let me iterate that, IMO, "My Humps" fails all 3. I could write a shitty song like that after 2 weeks of studying music. I'm sorry, it's true. 

And that is probably why it appeals to the masses; most people don't want to be challenged by music; they want to come home at the end of the day and dance or simply move to a simple rhythm and relax. And there's nothing wrong with this. I understand this, but this doesn't change the fact that it takes no talent to write a song like "My Humps." I'm not saying that there's anything wrong with enjoying this music, I'm just saying that actually crafting this music takes no skill whatsoever.

Oh well. I guess I'm by myself in my stance on this issue  Drew, how could you?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

Korbain said:


> Without having talent, would they be where they are now, promoting 8 strings for ibanez?



Sure, if they were popular. Tom Delonge is a mediocre guitarist at best, but he as a signature guitar. Why? Cause kiddies want shit that he endorses. You dont have to be 'good' or anything to endorse a guitar. you have to be a public figure that will encourage people to buy a product. You could be the best guitarist ever, and if you dont move a product, they dont give two shits. You could be the shittiest guitarist EVER, and if your band is popular, and they play you on TV, guess who gets a sig model or an endorsement? 


Skill =/= Promotion. Thats the bottom line


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

^Tom Delonge is a perfect example there.  Hard to argue with. I would maybe say "mediocre guitarist" (at best) for him, like you said.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2006)

Korbain said:


> In a way your right, but if they didn't have talent they wouldn't be popular.



Disregarding Korn, that statement is flawed.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2006)

Who the heck is Tom Delonge?


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2006)

Blink 182 guy I think.


----------



## b3n (Aug 18, 2006)

Here he is 'ripping it up' on his sig strat:


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Who the heck is Tom Delonge?



The little bitch most responsible for spawning all that pop punk garbage.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Who the heck is Tom Delonge?




"I play the 2 on the fat string, then the 2 on the not as fat string, then the 4 on the same string"


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Aug 18, 2006)

wow how the hell did Blink 182 end up in a 8 string discussion????


----------



## BrianCarroll (Aug 18, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow how the hell did Blink 182 end up in a 8 string discussion????



+1


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2006)

Man, I really don't understand how people can be comfortable playing their guitars that low.


----------



## Nik (Aug 18, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Man, I really don't understand how people can be comfortable playing their guitars that low.



It's pretty easy if all you do is powerchords


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow how the hell did Blink 182 end up in a 8 string discussion????



It started out about korn and the 8.. then if the had talent, and that talent doesnt matter in endorsements, and he was brought up as an example. Not that hard, man ;p


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 19, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow how the hell did Blink 182 end up in a 8 string discussion????



Divine retribution, penance, some kind of curse for *crimes against music... Who knows? 



* Who commited those crimes, again, who knows? But Blink 182 is definetly what I'd call punishment.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 19, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> It started out about korn and the 8.. then if the had talent, and that talent doesnt matter in endorsements, and he was brought up as an example. Not that hard, man ;p


 
atleast korn's music is more listenable than theirs but it's still odd hearing this band on this site at all, well maybe in Drew's posts since he loves fenders.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2006)

I cant stand either band at all, but i'd rather listen to blink than Korn. lol.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 19, 2006)

Korbain said:


> In a way your right, but if they didn't have talent they wouldn't be popular. You write music that sounds good and feels good for you to play, when i make up music i don't go, ok i am gonna make up some super hard shredding riff here, then chuck in a solo, so i look good. I play what comes from my head to my fingers, or even from just jamming around, aslong as its from the heart and doesn't sound like a pile of shit, i say its good! We're all different, but being a musician, we all gotta think outside of the box sometimes. its not all about the weird timing and complicated riffs, timing there for a reason, to keep the song flowing correct, so use the timing that works, who cares if its 4/4. I find playing a 4/4 riff no harder than playing a 3/4, 7/8 etc. Anyways, Korn are popular, that is because they have talent, even if some don't like to admit it. Without having talent, would they be where they are now, promoting 8 strings for ibanez? And yes fergie is hot as!


Well, to succeed in the music industry, you _NEED_ talent - simple as that. *BUT*, the talent needn't be musical!!! Today, being promotionally savvy and having a strong visual appeal is arguably MUCH more important than being a talented composer/musician... Paris Hilton is selling a truckload of singles these days, does that make her the pinnacle of musical genius? Hardly! However, she is probably one of the best examples of incredible promotional skill out there... and hats of to her for working what she's got!

Any of you guys remember the single "Boys, boys, boys" from Sabrina? That single litterally sold millions - you tell me whether that was down to incredible music, an amazing voice or Sabrina flashing her tits in the video...

Cheers

Eske


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 19, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Well, to succeed in the music industry, you _NEED_ talent - simple as that. *BUT*, the talent needn't be musical!!! Today, being promotionally savvy and having a strong visual appeal is arguably MUCH more important than being a talented composer/musician... Paris Hilton is selling a truckload of singles these days, does that make her the pinnacle of musical genius? Hardly! However, she is probably one of the best examples of incredible promotional skill out there... and hats of to her for working what she's got!
> 
> Any of you guys remember the single "Boys, boys, boys" from Sabrina? That single litterally sold millions - you tell me whether that was down to incredible music, an amazing voice or Sabrina flashing her tits in the video...
> 
> ...




Three words to summarize what you said. The Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Well, to succeed in the music industry, you _NEED_ talent - simple as that. *BUT*, the talent needn't be musical!!! Today, being promotionally savvy and having a strong visual appeal is arguably MUCH more important than being a talented composer/musician... Paris Hilton is selling a truckload of singles these days, does that make her the pinnacle of musical genius? Hardly! However, she is probably one of the best examples of incredible promotional skill out there... and hats of to her for working what she's got!
> 
> Any of you guys remember the single "Boys, boys, boys" from Sabrina? That single litterally sold millions - you tell me whether that was down to incredible music, an amazing voice or Sabrina flashing her tits in the video...
> 
> ...



i totally know what your saying, but the thing with paris hilton, she already had a huge image to begin with, not really because of herself but because of her background, and now she's just doing this music thing to draw in more cash, because she knows all the teenage girls love her and will buy it. Korn may be an image thing now, but korn made their image from where we all start, jamming at a friends house, clubs, pubs, they just made it too the big time. Korn aren't the most talented musicians i know that by far, but with 
they play music thats catchy, sticks in your head, and is groovy. Too me thats a musical talent. How i picture korn is that, they all play to make one collective sound, they don't play to make each others instruments stand out, say metallica, they have the solo's etc that stand out. Korn just make their music as a whole sound out, and they play what has to be played to make it work. hope that makes sense? lol


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 20, 2006)

I loved Korn's unique approach on self titled and life is peachy, anything after that can eat my ass.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 20, 2006)

what korn did, was expanded too quickly. They took off from what they had on life is peachy, where they started using effects and were like "everyone loves the guitar effects!" Then on follow the leader it was just an overload of guitar effects. Its gotta be a fine blend of alot more distortion and less guitar effects, I believe korn are capable of producing a cd nearly as good as their first 2, but they gotta stop expanding on this sound they've been doing for over 10 years, try something heavier, use a bit of school tactics in the music. thats just me though.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

I fucking hated Life is Peachy. I didn't like Follow the Leader as a whole, only liked 3 or 4 songs on it.

Issues also sucked in my opinion. Untouchables is the most interesting to me, Take a look in the mirror sounded good back when I was 13 or 14 or whenever it came out, when I went back to listen to it, it was horrible.

The newest cd is alot better IMO.


----------



## Cyberi4n (Aug 20, 2006)

People want different things out of music. Some want music to appreciate, to insipre and to influence. People like us listen to music because we're musicians, beacuse we appreciate people who push musical boundaries, who challenge the rules. Korn are a band who have done that in the past, and collectively sound good for it! There are a million signed bands out there who sound much worse than Korn, and there are also a million unsigned garage bands that sound a whole lot better, Korn got the break, and good luck to them! I like what they do, and I think that writting memorable songs that sound different to eachother but still the same takes talent!

There are also people out there who want music to hum to in the car, music to listen to a few times then forget! These are the ones that like the Paris's and the sabrina's of this world, and there's a helluva lot of them out there as well!

Writing a good pop song with a catchy melody takes talent, it aint easy! I bet the guys from Korn couldn't write a pop classic - and neither could the guys from Metallica!


----------



## 2powern (Aug 20, 2006)

Cyberi4n said:


> Writing a good pop song with a catchy melody takes talent, it aint easy! I bet the guys from Korn couldn't write a pop classic - and neither could the guys from Metallica!




Define "pop".

If it's a catchy peace of music, then 100,000,000 record sales disagree.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 21, 2006)

i fear this thread may have wondered slightly off its original topic, not that i didnt see it coming


----------



## Korbain (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> i fear this thread may have wondered slightly off its original topic, not that i didnt see it coming



lol yes i think we saw that coming after the first few replies, it stayed ontopic longer than i expected though. the korn bitching is easing down slightly...for now


----------



## Aaron (Aug 21, 2006)

If it wasnt for korn you wouldnt have your precious 7s that have or desire they made the 7 string popular, i mean if they didnt do what they did then this forum probably would not exist. So what they didn't shred, but they created somthing pure and original.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 22, 2006)

Aaron said:


> If it wasnt for korn you wouldnt have your precious 7s that have or desire they made the 7 string popular, i mean if they didnt do what they did then this forum probably would not exist. So what they didn't shred, but they created somthing pure and original.



Yeah, we cant blame steve vai or george van eps for it, can we ?


----------



## Kotex (Aug 22, 2006)

They all did. Korn were just the most popular of the bunch.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, we cant blame steve vai or george van eps for it, can we ?


I never bought that argument completely. Vai, Van Eps, Bucky Pizzarelli, and all the guys like them (especially Vai) that were 7-string pioneers, well, we owe the world to, _undoubtedly_, for their influence in 7-string guitars. 

But, were it not for Korn, 7's would be 10x the niche instrument that they are even now, I think. Like them or not, they really are largely responsible for bringing the 7-string guitar into a whole new realm of visibility. Thank you, Korn.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But, were it not for Korn, 7's would be 10x the niche instrument that they are even now, I think. Like them or not, they really are largely responsible for bringing the 7-string guitar into a whole new realm of visibility. Thank you, Korn.



I think you mean 10x "less" the niche instrument that they are now.

Completely agree. I'm not a Korn fan. I really like their first album and like songs off most of their albums up to about 2001 or so and don't really dig much anything after that, but I think Korn is the biggest popularizer of the 7-string. They helped bring more 7-string models into production, as well as more affordable ones.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> I think you mean 10x "less" the niche instrument that they are now.


Hmm. That's an interesting perspective. It could be said that way, but if one is meaning 'niche instrument' as a limiting qualifier, then multiplying it would have almost the effect of multiplying a negative number. Meaning an increase in term value, but not necessarlity in quanity. Just the opposite.

So, that was my thinking. I meant it just the way I said it, but I can see the other way probably being a bit more appropriate.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hmm. That's an interesting perspective. It could be said that way, but if one is meaning 'niche instrument' as a limiting qualifier, then multiplying it would have almost the effect of multiplying a negative number. Meaning an increase in term value, but not necessarlity in quanity. Just the opposite.
> 
> So, that was my thinking. I meant it just the way I said it, but I can see the other way probably being a bit more appropriate.
> 
> Thanks for the support.



Ah, I see what you meant now. Yeah, I guess you could say either, depending on how you looked at it. I was reading what you wrote as "It's a big niche instrument now, but it'd be a 10x bigger niche instrument if Korn hadn't done what they did." which is why I thought you meant to put "less" in there. Mm, now I see what you meant by that, though.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Ah, I see what you meant now. Yeah, I guess you could say either, depending on how you looked at it. I was reading what you wrote as "It's a big niche instrument now, but it's be a 10x biggest niche instrument if Korn hadn't done what they did." which is why I thought you meant to put "less" in there. Mm, now I see what you meant by that, though.


Yeah, my brain is wierd like that, sometimes.

But clarity is always to be striven for, so your way is a bit better, I think. It just didn't even occur to me to write it that way.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

i think the best way to sum it all up, as people have said, love or hate korn, you can't take away they popularised the 7 string. We take no credit from vai's efforts or anything, but korn were huge back in the time and everyone was like they used a 7 i want one! not that they're a small band, they're musics changed, but they;'re ontop of the world. i'm jelous lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Korn on top of the world? Eh... I'm one of their biggest fans, but I wouldn't say that... at least anymore. Sure, they're rich, but what are they doing musically? Are they influencing people and trends like they did 10 years ago? *snort* Not on your life.

Really, they're 1 step away from being has-beens, at least at this point. Who knows, people wrote off Sabbath and Iron Maiden before, too. Maybe that lull is a necessary part of a career. Who can say what will become of Korn. Hell, even Yngwie is sorta popular again!


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Despite what people would, i believe they'll step up. I agree with you, i mean on top of the world as in, they're known and if a band tours with them they'd be like "woah we're touring with korn, thats a band that'll get us recogntion because they're...Korn" lol if that makes sense. Musicially, no they're not what they were say, in the the 90's. But its because of that, i think they will step up. they ain't stupid, and they'll know they gotta do something big and different with the next album. They're willing to try different things, but they gotta drop changing their "sound" and try something brand new and different.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 22, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I never bought that argument completely. Vai, Van Eps, Bucky Pizzarelli, and all the guys like them (especially Vai) that were 7-string pioneers, well, we owe the world to, _undoubtedly_, for their influence in 7-string guitars.
> 
> But, were it not for Korn, 7's would be 10x the niche instrument that they are even now, I think. Like them or not, they really are largely responsible for bringing the 7-string guitar into a whole new realm of visibility. Thank you, Korn.



Valid point -- However, correct me if i'm wrong, but didnt korn start using 7's because of Vai? I think i remember hearing that somewhere, like on 7th Heaven or something.. then again, maybe i'm mishearing or something. I doubt the 'niche' factor would have played into me wanting to get one, except maybe it'd be a bit harder, but we'd still have the old UV7's, and thats all that really matters ;p


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Valid point -- However, correct me if i'm wrong, but didnt korn start using 7's because of Vai? I think i remember hearing that somewhere, like on 7th Heaven or something.. then again, maybe i'm mishearing or something. I doubt the 'niche' factor would have played into me wanting to get one, except maybe it'd be a bit harder, but we'd still have the old UV7's, and thats all that really matters ;p


 All that really matters?! Hey, where would I be without my 2027?! 



Nope, no mistake. You're totally correct, Ken. They got the 7's because of Vai. Without Vai, no 7's, really. But without Korn, probably a very limited _variety_ of 7's.

BTW, Diary of A Madman is a fuckin' badass tune. For whatever the fuck reason, I hadn't listened to it in YEARS, and then I heard it the other day at a friend's house, and I can't stop listening to it. I am even learning it as we speak. I think I shall cover it. That has nothing to do with Korn, Vai, or 7's, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 22, 2006)

After Ozzy's wife had Iron Maiden pelted with eggs, i sold all my ozzy records except Blizzard, Diary and Tribute. Then i swore to never buy another ozzy record again.

(I deemed sabbath 'keepable' because sharon wasn't a part of the picture then, thus ozzy only did what cocaine, marijuana and LSD told him to).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> (I deemed sabbath 'keepable' because sharon wasn't a part of the picture then, thus ozzy only did what cocaine, marijuana and LSD told him to).






3 great albums. But I'd have to add Bark and Ultimate Sin, just for the fact that I've always been a Jake E. lee fan.


----------



## b3n (Aug 22, 2006)

Aaron said:


> If it wasnt for korn you wouldnt have your precious 7s that have or desire they made the 7 string popular, i mean if they didnt do what they did then this forum probably would not exist. So what they didn't shred, but they created somthing pure and original.



Is there anyone on this board who's decision to try 7 strings was based on hearing Korn play them?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

b3n said:


> Is there anyone on this board who's decision to try 7 strings was based on hearing Korn play them?


I love Korn, but not me. I just wanted to go lower and lower. I'd say maybe the biggest influence on me going to a 7 was hearing Dime back in the day, when he started tuning down to C#. All I knew was I wanted to go low after that. 

But I liked alot of low tuners back then (early-mid 90s). I didn't even like Korn at the time. But I loved Sabbath, Zakk Wylde, Dime, Type O...


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

b3n said:


> Is there anyone on this board who's decision to try 7 strings was based on hearing Korn play them?



yeh i was, i always wanted a 7 string because of korn, but i never actually got one until about 3 years ago, i also liked 7 string because it was different and opened up new possibilities. Korn were the reason i played guitar though lol. Only cause my older cousin used to always listen to their first album when i was hell young and i was like fuck yeh, but i didn't start playing till 97  i was still young then but loved korn! if it wasn't for korn, nirvana or silverchair i woulda started playing guitar later! maybe, probably not LOL. but thats my life story, i should write a book about it


----------



## b3n (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> if it wasn't for korn, nirvana or silverchair i woulda started playing guitar later!



Yeah? My first 2 guitar-ish influences were Nirvana & early Silverchair.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

b3n said:


> Yeah? My first 2 guitar-ish influences were Nirvana & early Silverchair.



really? thats mad! lol. old school silver chair rocks ay! most people get their influence from nirvana. but its was both of them for me. Considering how young they all were in silverchair they fucking owned! it wasn't hard stuff, but it sounded amazing.


----------



## b3n (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> really? thats mad! lol. old school silver chair rocks ay! most people get their influence from nirvana. but its was both of them for me. Considering how young they all were in silverchair they fucking owned! it wasn't hard stuff, but it sounded amazing.





Yeah when Frogstomp came out those guys were still failing high school music class


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

b3n said:


> Yeah when Frogstomp came out those guys were still failing high school music class



lol i know. i'll never take away what they were able to do for their age was incredbile. like they were probably the first world wide known big!! aussie rock sorta band. and they were fucking school kids haha. Frogstomp and freak show were easily the best cd's. I don't like their new stuff, but they're just expanding and experimenting so i respect that. Daniel Johns isn't an angry mofo anymore either like he used to be


----------



## 2powern (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> like they were probably the first world wide known big!! aussie rock sorta band.




Ac Dc?


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

2powern said:


> Ac Dc?



Definitely. ACDC is, without a doubt, the most famous rock band from Australia.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Definitely. ACDC is, without a doubt, the most famous rock band from Australia.


Oi!


----------



## b3n (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't realise _how_ big they were until I went to Germany and witnessed a buch (of several hundred) pissed German F1 fans singing "Highway to Hell" in the rain at 2am. Word for word.

What an eye opener


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 22, 2006)

I learned to appreciate rhythm for being just as important as leads because of Korn. I also started playing guitar AND sevens because of them. Fuck, my first guitar WAS a seven.

Anyway, I love everything Korn has put out, there's not much I don't like. I mean, I'm not like most people, I can actually listen to stuff and not over-analyze it. I've realized people today can't just watch movies or listen to music without trying to find something wrong with it. Just fucking enjoy it, Korn is good handbanging and fun music.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 22, 2006)

So about that 8 string....


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 22, 2006)

It is a nice looking eight string.

I want one now.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 22, 2006)

I want two. Let's get this thread back on topic.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

I want three. Who wants four?


----------



## Aaron (Aug 22, 2006)

i got my credit card ready for it


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 23, 2006)

Naren said:


> I want three. Who wants four?



Right here


----------



## b3n (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll have 8.


(we're talking about strings right?)


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 23, 2006)

I changed my mind, I'll take 11 of them.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 1, 2006)

whats the scale on that 8?


----------



## msherman (Oct 5, 2006)

And the 8 string shall rule the world!


----------



## Briggs (Nov 19, 2006)

what's the limit for strings on a guitar????? the most I've seen is 12


----------



## Nik (Nov 19, 2006)

Briggs said:


> what's the limit for strings on a guitar????? the most I've seen is 12



There really is no limit  Theoretically, you can make a fretboard that stretches from the Earth to the Moon and string it with several billion strings.

I suppose a limit would be based on the lowest and highest note. For example, your lowest note should still be audible, and your highest note should not make people go deaf and dogs squirm in pain. 

The most I've seen is 17 or 18 so far.


----------



## Adam (Nov 19, 2006)

Gotta love the 17 string 







I also found this pic of some guy with a very normal looking/cool 10 string with great fret access, does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 20, 2006)

Purty . . .


----------



## Shawn (Nov 20, 2006)

Adam said:


> Gotta love the 17 string
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That 17-string is wild. 

So is the 10-string, I like the looks of the body on that thing, nice color, interesting looking guitar.


----------



## Nik (Nov 20, 2006)

Whoa dude, I've never seen that 10 before, thanks for posting that. It's nice to see an extended-range instrument that doesn't have a retarded body-design. I wish I could see the headstock.

Anyone have more info on this geetar?


----------

